# Ugly



## Ty Freeman (Apr 1, 2017)

My bio is a book but it explains my life. At work


----------



## forever in flux (Nov 26, 2016)

What the hell is going on?


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

You arent ugly at all. You look like the protagonist of Watch Dogs 2 haha


----------



## rm123 (Mar 21, 2016)

You're a cutie


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

rm123 said:


> You're a cutie


tell me u are a girl


----------



## rm123 (Mar 21, 2016)

impedido10 said:


> rm123 said:
> 
> 
> > You're a cutie
> ...


Yes.. why does that matter?


----------



## Ty Freeman (Apr 1, 2017)

What do you mean


----------



## Ty Freeman (Apr 1, 2017)

Bin


----------



## rm123 (Mar 21, 2016)

Ty Freeman said:


> What do you mean


Me?


----------



## rm123 (Mar 21, 2016)

Ty Freeman said:


> Bin


Aw ok lol


----------



## forever in flux (Nov 26, 2016)

Thank you for the days


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

You dont look bad at all, you're just another normal person.


----------



## forever in flux (Nov 26, 2016)

Ty Freeman said:


> What do you mean


*@**Ty Freeman*

I didn't mean anything other than pure confusion at your post.

Certainly didn't mean anything derogatory. Might be some BDD going on. It's very common amongst SAers. I used to suffer from it.

I'd echo what others have said, in that you look normal, not ugly.

I wouldn't notice you ofcourse, being a red-blooded male (like Donald J Trump) and therefore unable appraise another male on his looks (other than an insult) for fear of looking gay - even though I'm totally ok with the gays - so long as they don't do gay around me because I'm incredibly sensitive and worried that they might rub off on me.


----------



## forever in flux (Nov 26, 2016)

rm123 said:


> Yes.. why does that matter?


Blah...


----------



## lolyouthought (Mar 31, 2017)

'-' U're good looking. U should see me. I look like a bulldog with a horse nose.


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

You look like a normal dude.


----------



## Ty Freeman (Apr 1, 2017)

I'd picture of what I use to look like


----------



## hermitjones (Apr 18, 2017)

I agree with the others, you look normal. The glasses suit you btw.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

Shave that beard and you are fine.


----------

